# Power Beyond Kit



## Tim1234567 (Sep 1, 2018)

Does anyone have a link to the power beyond kit needed to operate front end loader and 3 point at the same time for a Ford 5000?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tisco-hydraulic-plate-valve-add-on-hv5902


----------

